# Food Safety News - 01/19/2021...... Botulism’s deadly paralysis may be reversed by novel treatment



## daveomak.fs (Jan 19, 2021)

*Botulism’s deadly paralysis may be reversed by novel treatment*
By News Desk on Jan 19, 2021 12:05 am A novel treatment for botulism that may tame the toxin with therapeutics that have the potential to reverse the deadly paralysis — all coming out of Boston Children’s Hospital. The research on mice is being called a “botulism breakthrough” by Science Daily, the first to publish the work. With fewer than 1,000 confirmed cases a year... Continue Reading

*FSA research confirms sampling decline*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 19, 2021 12:03 am Food testing has decreased in recent years because of budget and resource pressures and some local authorities do little or none of it, according to FSA research. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) did a small scale study to get evidence from local authorities on sampling. These authorities are legally required to inspect food and feed... Continue Reading

*Researchers call for action to tackle Campylobacter problem*
By News Desk on Jan 19, 2021 12:01 am Additional regulatory action is needed to control Campylobacter in New Zealand, according to researchers. Scientists proposed a national inquiry to identify an effective response to Campylobacter in chicken meat, which they said was the largest food safety problem in the country. Responsibility for managing food safety also needs to shift to an independent regulator, potentially... Continue Reading

*Documentary based on bestseller ‘Poisoned’ in the works*
By News Desk on Jan 19, 2021 12:00 am A documentary based on Jeff Benedict’s 2013 bestseller “Poisoned” has officially been announced. The 2011 book, Poisoned: The True Story of the Deadly E. coli Outbreak that Changed the Way Americans Eat, chronicles a deadly 1993 Jack in the Box E. coli outbreak and the rise of Bill Marler as a food safety attorney. The... Continue Reading

*Listeria in butternut squash prompts multiple recalls*
By News Desk on Jan 18, 2021 09:08 pm A recall initiated by Pero Family Farms Co. LLC of possible Listeria contamination of certain butternut squash ingredients has resulted in multiple recalls. Publix Super Markets Inc. is recalling select Publix “Steam In Bag” products prepared in-store containing a specific butternut squash ingredient provided by Pero Family Farms Co.. Two Pero products are recalled: Butternut Squash... Continue Reading

*Milk recalled because of concerns about contamination with sanitizers*
By News Desk on Jan 18, 2021 05:01 pm The possible presence of sanitizers in some half-pint containers of Hiland Dairy brand milk spurred the company to recall 240,000 servings from “institutional customers” in Oklahoma and Texas. A company recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration does not specify what kind of institutional customers are involved. Generally institutional kitchens are defined as... Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 19, 2021)

Great news about a treatment for botulin poisoning.  Very deadly that stuff.

JC


----------

